# Ptarmagin success



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

What a trip!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Congrats Bama!!!

That is Awesome!!!

I really think you should be smiling in the pic but I understand! :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sahweeeeeeet!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Good work..is this hunt going on KSL Outdoors?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Who's more tired, you or Tic? That does look like an awesome trip.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hip hip hooray!!! Good job. Hard earned birds man. 

Did you save the heart n gizzards? If not, I'll walk up there and get em. 

.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Another clever computer trick in an attempt to make us believe Ptarmigans do really exist. If it was real, I would say nice job.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats big D!! Glad you gotter done!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Congrats, that is still a dream hunt of mine. Now I just need to get some friends cool enough to go with me and get some snow devil's.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Auburn is going to be the only college team named the Tigers who lose to two other teams in the same year named the Tigers...Geaux Clemson, Geaux LSU !


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

gdog said:


> Good work..is this hunt going on KSL Outdoors?


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

izzydog said:


> Who's more tired, you or Tic? That does look like an awesome trip.


Tic for sure!!! That dude is one hell of a good dog!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Haha!!! ROLL TIDE!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

The show will October 7 @ 6:30PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

